# Looking for heat transfers, rhinestone transfers and non embellished patches for teens.



## estucker60 (Jan 29, 2008)

I am looking for heat transfers geared to the teen market. Rhinestone or non embellished patches as well. Peace signs, hearts, smiley faces etc. Must be trendy type styles such as ed hardy or rock n roll type images. Looking for manufacturers who supply these. Need low minimums.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Let a few Rhinestone transfer sites know what you need and they can design the transfers and send you links to the ones they have in stock. Not everybody is online with everything they have so make sure you ask it they have a design because they just might have it but not put it online. 

Scott


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

Try this one:
http://www.dzynsunlimited.com


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I would love to make your Rhinestone transfers, I can do Custom work and a very fast turn around, 
Pm me and lets get started.

I could also make a Rhinestone Template for you and show you how to make your own transfers, too.
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

me toooooo!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

and charles does beautiful work,,
sandy Jo


----------

